# Fiest Or Curs



## FishnNut1956 (Nov 29, 2006)

Any for sale?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

what are you going to hunt with a feist? I thought they were more of a squirrel dog? pretty small dog, but kind of cool looking. 
deano


----------



## FishnNut1956 (Nov 29, 2006)

Exactly...I want a good squirrel dog....or two 8)


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd suggest Kemmer Stock for either a fiest or a cur. I've seen wonderful things out of the cur line and heard great things from the fiest line. If i remember right he has also crossed the cur and fiest lines and come out with another great line.

You might be better with a fiest than a cur for squirrels, you'll have to ask him.

I don't think he has a website, but i'm sure i can find a phone number...

xdeano


----------



## FishnNut1956 (Nov 29, 2006)

( found the post  ) I hear a lot about kemmer stock. I'm not into field trials or anything such as that (been there and done that with Beagles). I would pay top dollar for a real good Squirrel dog. Several folks have tried to sell me on a Jack Russell, but I haven't been convenced, yet.

Scott


----------

